# Terrapin at local canal side



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi all, spotted this terrapin on the way back from the Tame otter pub in Hopwas dont know what kind he is could some one let me know. He was a good size and seemed to be tame they say they are a danger to wildlife


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Its a Cooter, and a rather lovely looking one.

How close did you get as that's a pretty good photo? Males have long front claws and thicker tails.

At that age/size they would eat the pond plants, weed etc especially so Cooters. They might take a young frog, toad, newt or fish, but really are not going to cause too much of a problem. If any were to mate the eggs would never hatch as it isn't hot enough consistently in the UK.

The scutes are shedding nicely so he's obviously enjoying the sunshine :2thumb:


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Stephen, i was with arms length of taking the shot, they say they cannot breed but i have seen a few over the years
thanks for the reply


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Long way down said:


> Hi Stephen, i was with arms length of taking the shot, they say they cannot breed but i have seen a few over the years
> thanks for the reply


If it gets hot enough for incubation it generally means it's too dry. It's not that often we have a consistent enough hot temprature for incubation anyway! That's what I've always been told by people far more clued up on incubation that I am anyway!

I would expect they are all dumped pets, sliders and cooters are dumped quite a bit due to their large size as adults.


----------



## John Hufton (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice photo. He looks in good health. A friend of mine has got some in a tank. Boy do they stink!


----------

